# Which FID Bench to buy?



## Rahat (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

About 6 months back I started upgrading my home gym and bought the Bodymax CF470 half rack and 145kg rubber radial oly weights. I think the power rack is excellent and really heavy duty. I recently purchased an additional 120kg worth of weights in cast iron, a treadmill and the Bodymax cf660 high/low pulley (yet to arrive!).

The only thing out of place in my gym at the moment is my bench. It is a Marcy MCB880M I bought years back. The max weight is 270kg but I don't think it will handle that as it is already wobbling while bench pressing 70kg. Also, the bench is 18 inches high and I can't get the spotter arms in a good position for bench. It is either too high or low. So I am looking for a 19inch FID bench with a higher weight capacity and preferably a leg attachment for leg curls.

Thanks!


----------

